# Advice Please



## campboy (Jun 20, 2017)

I will be in PCB July 13-16. My 16 year old nephew and I would like to do some offshore fishing. I cannot afford to charter a whole boat. My budget is $100-$150 each person. Could someone recommend a boat for us? Would someone like to share a charter? I would also consider driving to Destin as well. Although I don't want to do a party boat, that may be my only choice. Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## biggabuck (Jun 22, 2017)

Fish the Capt anderson Boat on a half day trip.Afternoon if you can i have had some real good luck doing that over the years.Or walk the dock and see if anyone has a couple of open spots on a boat happens alot.


----------



## oops1 (Jun 22, 2017)

Try the party boat with your own tackle and live bait. It makes a world of differnce


----------



## campboy (Jun 23, 2017)

Thanks y'all!


----------



## GAGE (Jun 23, 2017)

Look into some Kayak Charters, there is a lot of to be had around there.


----------



## LureheadEd (Jun 27, 2017)

*Split charters...*

Try Capn. Bobby with the "Gotta Believe", he runs split charters on a couple of boats....


----------



## campboy (Jun 29, 2017)

Thanks again everybody! I hope it works out and we are able to go.


----------



## dawgwatch (Jun 30, 2017)

We walked down the docks at Capt. Anderson's Marina last July and talked with Capt. Bob Zales II, he has the Leo Too 1-850-763-7249. They let 2 of us split the boat with 4 others and did a 6 hour trip. Caught a limit of Red Snapper and Kings. Great Capt. and would go on the same boat this year if we were going back to PCB. I think we paid 135-140 each. Don't forget to tip the mate, he will work his tail off to make sure you have a great time...  Good luck


----------



## campboy (Jun 30, 2017)

LureheadEd said:


> Try Capn. Bobby with the "Gotta Believe", he runs split charters on a couple of boats....



Ding ding! We have a winner! I just booked a 6 hour trip on the Gotta Believe for July 14. I hope to be posting pics when we get back. Thanks again everybody!!


----------

